# Fire burns former Ringling Bros. cars



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

__





StackPath






www.firehouse.com


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Gosh, that is terrible to see a piece of history damaged.
I can imagine the performers using those cars to mingle, sleep, and eat while moving from towns along the circus schedule.
Even though North Carolina was going to refurbish them for regular passenger service, they would have continued to exist.
Now, the future of the burnt car are in jeopardy of being sold for scrap.
Thanks for sharing the story and the link to the article.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Somebody lit that up, took 5 cars all together, what a shame.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Somebody lit that up, took 5 cars all together, what a shame.


You're right. I'm sure was no source of ignition other than some low-life arsonist.


----------

